# DRI Availability



## Senator (Aug 20, 2013)

We are having trouble finding DRI availability.  Any suggestions as to how to have better luck with booking reservations?  Thanks.

Senator


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you a member of The Club and have you login into The Club web site ?


----------



## Senator (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Pedro.  Yes and yes - club member and have logged in there.  No availability shown through Sept. 2014  (Maine, Quebec, Maryland, Co, and Wyoming).


----------



## artringwald (Aug 21, 2013)

Many of the resorts that show up are affiliates, and DRI doesn't have many units in their inventory at the affiliate locations. Keep trying and you might be able to catch one as soon as it becomes available, but the odds are against it. You'll have better luck if you try to book one of their managed resorts. Unfortunately, they don't have any in the northeast. Here's a list of North American resorts that are managed by DRI, and are more likely to have units available.

St. Maarten
Flamingo Beach Resort

Florida
Grand Beach Vacation Resort, Orlando
Grand Villas Resort, Orlando
Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club, Celebration
Daytona Beach Regency Resort, Daytona Beach

Virginia
The Historic Powhatan Resort, Williamsburg

Tennessee
Bent Creek Golf Village Resort, Gatlinburg

Missouri                                                                 
The Suites at Fall Creek, Branson

Colorado
The Historic Crags Lodge, Estes Park

Indiana
Varsity Clubs of America South Bend, Mishawaka

Utah
Cedar Breaks Lodge, Brian Head

Mexico
Cabo Azul Resort, San Jose del Cabo, Baja California 

New Mexico
Villas de Santa Fe Resort, Santa Fe

Arizona
The Ridge on Sedona Golf Resort, Sedona
Sedona Summit Resort, Sedona
Bell Rock Inn, Sedona
Los Abrigados, Sedona
Kohl’s Ranch Lodge, Payson
PVC at The Roundhouse Resort, Pinetop
Varsity Clubs of America Tucson, Tucson
Scottsdale Villa Mirage Resort, Scottsdale
Scottsdale Links Resort, Scottsdale

Nevada
Desert Paradise Resort, Las Vegas
Polo Towers Resort, Las Vegas
Cancun Resort, Las Vegas

California
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, South Lake Tahoe
Marquis Villas Resort, Palm Springs
Palm Canyon Resort, Palm Springs
Riviera Beach & Spa, Capistrano Beach
Riviera Shores, Capistrano Beach
Riviera Oaks, Ramona

Hawaii
Ka’anapali Beach Club, Maui
Point at Poipu, Kauai


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Try Club Select*



Senator said:


> Thanks Pedro.  Yes and yes - club member and have logged in there.  No availability shown through Sept. 2014  (Maine, Quebec, Maryland, Co, and Wyoming).



It may be helpful to look at Club Select on DRI's site.  You can use points to book resorts outside DRI that are owned by other DRI Club members. You don't have to pay any addtional exchange fees either. You can also pay in cash if you want. 

I saw availability in Quebec and Colorado. Although I did not see resorts in the other states, I did see some on inventory in neighboring states such as Montana, Virginia, New Hamphire and Vermont. This are suggestions you may wish to consider. 



I js


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 21, 2013)

Senator said:


> Thanks Pedro.  Yes and yes - club member and have logged in there.  No availability shown through Sept. 2014  (Maine, Quebec, Maryland, Co, and Wyoming).



First of all, since none of those are DRI resorts, none of them will show as available outside of the 12-month booking window.

A second item to consider is that many affiliate resorts are only supposed to be available to Club Members who are at the Gold level or higher.  So if the resorts you are looking for are in that category and you are not Gold or higher, that might be preventing you from seeing them.

Third is that I have found that success in locating inventory in non-DRI-managed resorts can depend very much on how many days you are looking for.  Some resorts only make inventory available in 7-day blocks.  So if you are not searching for exactly 7 days that inventory will never be shown as available.  Conversely, inventory from some resorts is never available in 7-days blocks - usually these are four-day maximums and often two to three nights.  So if the number of nights you are searching for exceeds the length of time available, it will not appear as an option.

There is no guidance from DRI that I know of on this point.  You can only deduce it by trial and error.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Aug 21, 2013)

*inventory limitations*

"A second item to consider is that many affiliate resorts are only supposed to be available to Club Members who are at the Gold level or higher.  So if the resorts you are looking for are in that category and you are not Gold or higher, that might be preventing you from seeing them."

Are you referring to the new 2014 Club Select program?  I am not aware on any restrictions within the normal DRI inventory.

Stephen


----------



## midwest6 (Aug 21, 2013)

Is there a glitch going on for November availability, or is it just me, every resort I try has no availability for November


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 21, 2013)

RuralEngineer said:


> "A second item to consider is that many affiliate resorts are only supposed to be available to Club Members who are at the Gold level or higher.  So if the resorts you are looking for are in that category and you are not Gold or higher, that might be preventing you from seeing them."
> 
> Are you referring to the new 2014 Club Select program?  I am not aware on any restrictions within the normal DRI inventory.
> 
> Stephen



No I'm not referring to Club Select.  I am referring to resorts that are listed as affiliate resorts.  If you click on the resort to obtain information about the resort, you may see a note that the inventory at the resort is reserved for gold level and  higher Club members.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Aug 21, 2013)

*limitations*

I have not seen that yet.  Checked a few both U.S. and International.  

I have heard that will be introduced for Club Select in 2014.

Stephen


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Gold & Platinum Priority*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No I'm not referring to Club Select.  I am referring to resorts that are listed as affiliate resorts.  If you click on the resort to obtain information about the resort, you may see a note that the inventory at the resort is reserved for gold level and  higher Club members.



For example, Ka'anapali Shores gives priority to Gold and Platinimum members.


----------



## fluke (Aug 21, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> For example, Ka'anapali Shores gives priority to Gold and Platinimum members.



Yes I believe other members can only book 3 months in advance or less.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 21, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> For example, Ka'anapali Shores gives priority to Gold and Platinimum members.





fluke said:


> Yes I believe other members can only book 3 months in advance or less.



We're at KS right now.  We booked on January 19 for check-in on August 16.  We are silver level in DRI.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 21, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> First of all, since none of those are DRI resorts, none of them will show as available outside of the 12-month booking window.


May not show up outside of the 10-month booking window...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 22, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> First of all, since none of those are DRI resorts, none of them will show as available outside of the 12-month booking window
> 
> …





daventrina said:


> May not show up outside of the 10-month booking window...



Correct.  *10*-month booking window.

However, they might not be quite as exclusively reserved for gold and higher as DRI would want you to believe.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 23, 2013)

This is now listed in the 13-14 guide in the resort notes below the points usage table.


csalter2 said:


> For example, Ka'anapali Shores gives priority to Gold and Platinimum members.



And to confuse things, KS shows up in the 13 month booking window. Maybe because it is less affiliated that other resorts. When we stayed there at the end of our KBC stay, we checked in at the KBC for our nights at KS.

Th BI only has affiliate resorts and they seem to only show up in a 10 months. However, the directory says that for 7 day stays at Sea Village, Sea Mountain, Kona Reef the check-in day is Saturday. I'm not sure about the others, but for Sea Villiage searching for 7 day stay I found reservations with check-in dates other than Saturday.

Some (or all?) of the Grand Pacific Resorts have stays of only 3,4, or 7 days. There is not a lot of availability for S. Ca but that did explain why I could never find 2 or 5 nights.

Sometimes for many of the Ca resorts because they are in close driving distance to many members getting a reservation covering Fri. and Sat. night can be difficult, but you can still get 2,3,4, or 5 night reservations and the rate is 10% of the week rate for the Sun-Thur nights. The Fri and Sat. nights are 30%. 

If one is flexible and not set on staying 7 nights there could be availability that won't show if looking for a week stay. Especially in peak travel season.

Sometimes it helps to just call. Or a pending request.


----------

